# 2'x15' yard ideas...



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Well I am pretty well to the point now of laying track permenantly on my layout. I have the benchwork, pink styrofoam glued to it, and I have 2 strips of Woodland Scenics foam trackbed glued to that for my dual mainline. The allowable space I have for my yard is 2' x 15'. The east end has 27" and 24.5" radius coming off the end and the west end will be strait track off the yard. My dual mains run along the back of my benchwork and the yard will be in front. Can somebody help me with a trackplan of what I can do with this useable space?
My total layout space is 12x33' with a peninsula that comes out 11' for more mainline run. I would like to run trains of 25 or more cars and I realize that they wont fit in the yard, but a couple run thru tracks would be great to do some switching...


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Here are some pics to show you guys where I am at now and what I am looking to do...
I have my dual mainline roadbed down and looking to swing a good sized yard off of that as close to the curve as I can get...


----------

